# 2009, version1...



## olileon (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi everybody. Here is a new version from my tank. 

Tank : 160*60*60.
Clear Super, Tourmaline BC, Bacter100, Powersand, Aquasoil Amazonia, Sand.
Lights : 3*150W 8000K.
CO2 : Bottle 2Kg.
Fertilization : Iron and Tropica Aquacare Alimentation+.

At the beginning :





After 2 months :


----------



## taoyeah (Aug 8, 2007)

so natural and relaxing.good job


----------



## MagpieTear (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm usually not a fan of the "white sand path" but that turned out very nice.!


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

Bravo =D>


Dror.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Boy that's nice. Love those rocks!!


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

another great scape  keep us updated!


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

Great Scape very refreshing. Could we get flora info?


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow, I really love the texture here. Great choice in fish too


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I love this tank! I really like the openess of it.


----------



## olileon (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks for comments. 

Sorry, for the plants : glossostigma elatinoide, blyxa japonica, lilaeopsis, bacopa sp japan, rotala sp green, ludwigia arcuata, eleocharis vivipara.
For the moment, i really like hardscape with not so many plants...

The hardscape before, i do better, only 3 plants for 576 liters...[smilie=l:

[URL=http://img18.imageshack.us/my.php?image=boutdenatv2.jpg]







[/URL]


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

nice setup


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

very nice! I really like the old setup better actually... but we'll see when they growout.


----------



## olileon (Aug 10, 2008)

A new pic, i must work on treaming, the sp green isn't good for the moment...


----------



## olileon (Aug 10, 2008)

The plants grow and new plants came : Microsorum and Cryptocoryne Becketti.


----------



## gdevil (Mar 6, 2009)

What a wonderfull scape!!! one of the best I have the chance to see this year so far...

Would it be in any contest this year???

:wave:


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Simply awesome hardscape.
Great plant choices!


----------



## Francis Xavier (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm not sure why, but the initial photos (before the latest ones anyway) really remind me of a reef tank.


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

When I saw the first picture I thought it was a marine set-up, then I saw the angels and I was amazed. I've never seen a tank like it...it all goes naturally well.


----------



## olileon (Aug 10, 2008)

gdevil said:


> Would it be in any contest this year???


For the moment, i don't know...certainly in a french contest. I must work on sp green and microsorum.


----------



## olileon (Aug 10, 2008)

A new pic with a black background...


----------



## Fishtory (Jan 21, 2009)

olileon, I just visited the page in your signature. Those pictures are AWESOME. 

Of course, I couldn't read anything....


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

not sure if this has been asked already, but are those brass tetras/gold tetras (hemigrammus rodwayi)? they seem to go by different names.


----------



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

Amazing tank dude. First thing that I noticed was that giant rock on the left, it really pulls it together. Then I noticed the small valley river thing off of the center right.


----------



## olileon (Aug 10, 2008)

For the fish, by me, they call them : eos.

A pic :


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Great scape! I love the blend of plants you used. Looks really cohesive. Nice work.


----------



## bzzi (Apr 8, 2008)

Very nice, amazing sense of scale and depth. Great work on the lawns and driftwood. Congratulations.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

After seeing this tank I had to check out your others on the un-bout-de-nature thread. You have an awesome sense of design all of your pictures are great too!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

i remember seeing the beginnings of this composition a while ago. the hardscape is fantastic! i think that in the most recent pictures the stem plants have been trimmed to a very uniform, almost horizontal, shape. this looks a little too much like a trimmed hedge for my taste. i wonder about trimming back some plants so that many of the rocks remain barely visible(?). 

i agree with another comment that i usually don't care for the "a river runs through it" path of white sand, but it is successful in this case.

well done!


----------

